# Big Leaf Maple



## Vern Tator (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not sure how many people outside the PNW know why Big Leaf Maple has it's name. I was camping with the grand kids and we had a couple in out campsite. The cooler shows the small one to be 13" across, and the big one is about 15" across.[attachment=9135][attachment=9136]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2012)

Vern, huge leafs. I know the huge ones in th Olympic nat. Park have moss growing and hanging all over them- Look like something out of Alice in Wonderland.........


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 12, 2012)

Big Leaf Maple ? Too bad they dont name everything like that.... Crappy import tools could be "Soft Metal Screwdriver Set", "Sloppy Pot Metal Table Saw", "Monkey Made Belt Sander with 6 Month Motor" ..... 
Politicians could be "Hot Air Balloons"..... No, sorry thats already being used.
Big Leaf Maple ? Too much honesty in that... How about Regal Majestic Towering Giant Huge Leaf Maple ?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 13, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Big Leaf Maple ? Too bad they dont name everything like that.... Crappy import tools could be "Soft Metal Screwdriver Set", "Sloppy Pot Metal Table Saw", "Monkey Made Belt Sander with 6 Month Motor" .....
> Politicians could be "Hot Air Balloons"..... No, sorry thats already being used.
> Big Leaf Maple ? Too much honesty in that... How about Regal Majestic Towering Giant Huge Leaf Maple ?



:thanx:


----------

